

The WikiLeaks Iraq Logs: A Protocol of Barbarity - dennisgorelik
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,druck-724026,00.html

======
chrisaycock
Ugh, there's a line of JavaScript at the bottom to print the article. I guess
that was necessary for the single-page version the submitter needed, but
still. Ugh.

